
Startup Codex: Startup Resource Directory for Founders with Deadlines - ferasbg
https://getstartupcodex.com/
======
ferasbg
Hello HN, I am a 15 year old programmer from the United States. I built
StartupCodex mainly so I don't have to waste time on the internet looking for
startup resources. Figured that it would be valuable and helpful for the
community. Thanks, and I hope this helps! All that really matters out of this
project is if you can share it with others. I don't care about monetization,
just exposure. Thanks. -F

